# Ice and Water Shield



## RooferJim

It is not uncommon for them to put a strip of I&W around the edge of the pipe flange. it sounds like your being difficult. if you have a warranty and it looks good and is not having probllems find somthing better to do with your time than to agrivate your roofer. 
best regards
RooferJim
GAF Master Elite #00058
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## AaronB

I also use the over method so that if the IWS does its job of keeping out water that has somehow made it past the shingles, then you would want it to drain out on TOP of the lower shign.les, not underneath the felt and shingles. If you went straight to the deck, then any water that got as far as the IWS would drain into your bathroom, or furnace room or whatever. The Smart Pledge Warranty does not require Weatherwatch on every penetration. At gutters, valleys, and a few other misc items, but any extra is well...extra protection.


----------



## hansemx1

*Thanks for advice*

So now I understand what the over the shingle method is. In our contract it states that all penetrations will have a 3ft of strip of I&W all around the hole. What I'm confused about is this: in the 3 ft above the penetration, is the I&W shield adheared directly to the deck or over the felt?


----------



## AaronB

I do it on top of a securly fastened layer of felt. There really is no point going to the deck on those, since it is usually not necessary if properly roofed (but people like to hear Ice and Water Shield around every penetration...it makes them feel good. As if IWS is a cure all for bad roofing practice). If you stick it to your deck, then you will stand a good chance of having to re-deck on the next tear off. I see no need to go to the deck around pipes.


----------



## hansemx1

*Thanks Again*

Thanks AaronB,

That is exactly what I was hoping to get from posting this question. I read the postings on this website frequently and was hoping you would reply. Now I understand and I'll leave my roofer alone. Which I am happy to do. 
RooferJim, your reply was useless. Next time I post a question, I'll know I can just ignore your "answer" without having to read it. In case you didn't know, roofs are expensive and the customer has a right to question the work that's done before writing the check - Master Elite Contractor or not.

Best regards!


----------



## RooferJim

Please do ignore my posts then. on the same token a contractor has a right to screen out the moon bats before selecting to work for them. or at least after detecting this, figureing in an a-hole factor. perhaps your contractor did this. 
Happy Roofing to All

RooferJim


----------



## Stormy873

Follow-up question re: Ice and Water Shield. I have a low slope 3/12 pitch roof and have different companies recommneding different things. Company # 1 suggests 2 layers of 15# felt. Company #2 recommends full coverage of entire roof deck with Ice and water shield. 

Which would be the least problematic way to go?  

Thanks for any advice... Am trying to make a decision that isn't going to come back to haunt me down the road a ways.

Thanks!

~ED~


----------



## AaronB

NIether would be optimal, but if I had to choose between the two today, I would go with the ice shield.


----------



## Woodash

Stormy873 said:


> Follow-up question re: Ice and Water Shield. I have a low slope 3/12 pitch roof and have different companies recommneding different things. Company # 1 suggests 2 layers of 15# felt. Company #2 recommends full coverage of entire roof deck with Ice and water shield.
> 
> Which would be the least problematic way to go?


Allow me: http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=4438

You know now that you should probably kiss that 2x15# felt idea good-bye, together with the company that proposed it for that roof pitch. A full I&W shield is probably warranted here, at the very least, with some kind of roll cap. Some here would recommend more, like a rubber (e.g., EPDM) roof. 

Whatever you decide, shingles ain't gonna cut it, and you'll need a full I&W shield as a base. 

Good luck!


----------



## AaronB

If shingles dont cut it, no IWS needed. Viable low slope systems do not need IWS, they are sealed systems.


----------



## jmorgan

If your job is GAF...then you don't have any Grace Ice & Water Shield....probably GAF Stormguard. GIWS should not be installed over a layer of felt. This will defeat the adhesion to the deck feature of the material and allow the GIWS to move, possibly breraking the fastener shaft seal. There is no incompatability between felt and GIWS and it is quite acceptable for GIWS to lap over onto felt at penetrataions. Aaron, GIWS will not require re-decking like granular surfaced products. Just apply another layer of GIWS over the old layer when you re-roof.
Jim


----------



## MJW

None require redecking that I know of. Most codes allow what the shingle manufacturer wants. Most say to put strips in on top of drip edge if not done so or just add another layer. Some say to cover with felt and shingle. Others say to leave it alone. I have seen where people have tore off the sheathing and redone it, but they have insulation all over and it's just a waste of time and money.

The GAF IWS isn't the greatest. I don't use Grace. It looks to be a great product, but it is too sticky and expensive. I like the Certainteed IWS. No plastic to slip on like the GAF and it seems thicker.


----------



## MJW

Also, I have to agree with Jim. It seems you may not be able to be pleased. If it doesn't have any problems why create a problem.

If there are many holes and gaps, you probably should have stuck your money into resheathing than buying into a gimmick from GAF.


----------



## AaronB

I see no relevancy in a thicker membrane. GAF's ice barriers have never failed us. We use Weatherwatch.


----------



## jmorgan

The re-decking is not required. The problem is that granular surfaced underlayments allow the adhesive to migrate around the granules and adhere to the bottom of the shingles. When you try to tear-off the shingles, they are "glued" to the roof deck and you end up removing the deck to get the shingles off.
Jim


----------



## ccr123099

*Grace ice & water shield*

We have be advised to install the i & w to seal brick towers that have a sloped brick top. This is new construction with apparent wind movement that has caused leaking. Has anyone had good experiences with this and what is the life of the product?


----------



## Scuba_Dave

ccr123099 said:


> We have be advised to install the i & w to seal brick towers that have a sloped brick top. This is new construction with apparent wind movement that has caused leaking. Has anyone had good experiences with this and what is the life of the product?


 
Start a new thread with your issue
Not a good idea to dig up a 2 year old thread


----------



## ccr123099

Thanks - I've started a new thread.


----------



## ColleenMarie

*I guess you should never question your roofer*

I was going to ask some questions about my roof as well, but after reading a few responses to your question, I guess it's unacceptable to question your roofer. 
Why is it OK to question our doctor's judgement with a second opinion, but we cannot ask a question about our contractor on a forum? Hope you feel better after belittling someone who does not work in your field.


----------

